# BeQuiet E7-CM-600W mit einem Aerocool ExtremEngine 3T



## serroyce (16. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,  

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der beiden Lüfter im "Aerocool ExtremEngine 3T-Gehäuse.  

Der vordere Lüfter ist mit 7,2W und 0,6A beschriftet, der Seitenlüfter leistet 4,8W bei 0,4A.  

Das erste Netzteil, mit dem ich den Tower vor vier Jahren betreiben wollte, war ein 450 Watt starkes NT. Resultat war, dass die Sicherungen durchgebrannt sind und ich mich nach dem Austausch des Netzteils nicht mehr getraut habe, die Lüfter zu benutzen.  

Nun besitze ich ein BeQuiet E7-CM-600W (PC Games Hardware Edition) von dem mir der kundige Verkäufer versichert hat, dass es die beiden Lüfter ohne Probleme betreiben kann. Im Handbuch lese ich jetzt allerdings, dass "nur ein Lüfter pro Anschlusskabel verwendet werden darf und die maximale Last für alle Anschlüsse in Summe 0.8A/9,6W betragen darf", was deutliche über der zulässigen Leistung zu sein scheint, oder?  

Die beiden Lüfter werden über eine zentrale Schnittstelle mit Strom verbunden. Unter folgender Adresse gibts ein paar Bilder dazu:  

http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=21137

Naja, ich traue mich nun nicht, beide Lüfter anzuschließen, obwohl im Internet viele User die Lüfter mit schlechteren Netzteilen nutzen. Ich habe allerdings Angst vor einem weiteren Durchbrennen des Netzteils (das ganze Zimmer war damals voll Rauch ). Da ich ein Laie bin - besonders was Spannung, Leistung und Sicherungen angeht - wollte ich hier mal um ein paar Meinungen zu meinem Problem bitten.  

Vielen Dank im Voraus.  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Serroyce


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. September 2010)

Hallo serroyce

Der Anschluss der beiden Lüfter an die integrierte Lüftersteuerung des Netzteiles ist nicht möglich, du kannst sie aber an einen normalen Anschluss an das Netzteil anschließen, dann wären sie allerdings nicht geregelt.


----------



## serroyce (17. September 2010)

Hi Stefan,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich muss nochmal kurz erwähnen, dass ich ein Laie bin . Ich habe die Gehäuselüfter nun wie in diesem Bild beschrieben angeschlossen. Als Stromzufuhr habe ich einen 4-Pin-Stecker ans Netzteil angeschlossen, der mit HDD beschriftet ist. Wahrscheinlich war das ein grober Fehler^^. Naja, die Lüfter liefen und die CPU war 10 Grad kühler als vorher, allerdings sind nach ca. 5 Minuten die Sicherungen in meiner Wohnung rausgeflogen . 

Scheinbar hab ich etwas Grundlegendes falsch verstanden. Was meinst du genau mit "über einen normalen Anschluss ans Netzteil anschließen?"

Gruß
Serroyce


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. September 2010)

Hallo serroyce

Du hast die Lüftersteuerung an den richtigen Stecker angeschlossen, der mit HDD bezeichnete war der, den ich in meinem letzten Posting mit 'normalen Anschluss' benannte.
Die Stecker für die Lüftersteuerung sind mit 'Fan Only' bezeichnet und sollten nicht mit mehr als 0,8A belastet werden.


----------

